# Help and advice for booking in Spain



## wallis (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi We are trying to book at camping Bonterra in Spain from 25 March for Three weeks The site dont seem to be able to give an answer, "as people come and Go" Has anybody stayed on the site and if so did you book in advance ? Can you suggest any alternatives in the area. Yours Wallis


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

The way things are I would not worry. If you want to use this campsite then just turn up and I will be amazed if there is not room for you. If you have any problems look at my previous post on safe places to stay on the costas and use one of these for the first night then you have time to look around. I notice a distinc lack of brits down her right now. Most visitors are Dutch and German and they tend to wild camp rather than use sites.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Snowbirds start "melting" away round about mid March, I don't think you will have trouble getting in most places from thereon until July.

peedee


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Wallis

Bonterra has always been terrible to try and reserve a pitch, as are a lot of Spanish sites, but they seem to be the worst - try booking on their website..............impossible. I now normally book through the Camping & Caravan Club if I need to make certain of specific dates, if it going to be busy, or to meet up with family etc., and it has always worked.

A couple of points.........

1..There is a large Carefree rally starting on the 15th April, you should miss the mass migration but quite a few get there early and it could start getting a tad tight if you just turn up. Also, a lot of people like us will be stopping there for a few nights mid/end March homeward bound for the ferry ports. 

2.. Check the prices before you get there, I note that their website has not been updated for 2009, or you might get a shock paying their going rate. They accept the ACSI card at 15 Euros/night or again C&C Club is a good option, now that sterling has bounced, you would pay £12.50/night booking through them (I have just done that).

3..Watch them with the electric, make sure that you verify the reading when they connect you and again when they read the meter when you leave - I have seen many an argument. 35cents/Kw doesn't sound a lot but it adds up quick. Be careful that you don't leave things like your heating on max for 24 hours. No names but I know of an RV ending up with a bill touching 20 Euros/day during one January cold snap.

Good luck, we love it there and always stop on one leg, keep an eye out for us in March and pop round for a glass.

Roger & Heather


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Think you will be OK dropping in. We were there in Nov and whilst there reserved a pitch for March. We were unable to reserve a Gold pitch as all were taken but were able to reserve a standard plus pitch. We were assured (hmm!!??) that they always keep some Gold pitches in reserve for 'drop-ins' and that most likely we would be able to upgrade on our arrival, if not, no worries, we are more concerned with position of pitch (sunny side) rather than it being a few metres smaller. On that basis you should be OK, however, there's nowt so queer as folk, especially those in reception offices on Spanish sites! Seriously though, I very much doubt that ALL pitches will be occupied but your choice of pitch could be severely limited. Most are OK but some are seriously shady.
Have you tried phoning them? The receptionists are multi-lingual.
Go for it. Bonaterra Park is great. 

Sal


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

> RogerMillar said:
> 
> 
> > 3..Watch them with the electric, make sure that you verify the reading when they connect you and again when they read the meter when you leave - I have seen many an argument. 35cents/Kw doesn't sound a lot but it adds up quick. Be careful that you don't leave things like your heating on max for 24 hours. No names but I know of an RV ending up with a bill touching 20 Euros/day during one January cold snap.
> ...


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

A lot of spanish sites cannot be booked but do not worry. Most sites are only 3/4 full now. The time you come down a lot of us are on our way back to the UK and there will be loads of spare pitches. We never bother to book. Our site in benidorm has over 50 empty pitches now. Last year it had under 5.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan.


----------

